# My little furbabies.



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

This is Calypso, AKA Cali. She is definitely the alpha rat but a total sweetie.
She loves yogurt drops, trying to get the cats from inside her cage and ripping up anything she can get her little paws onto! 
She is the lickiest rat I've ever known, she loves to hold my finger in her paw and lick it. I once made the mistake of sticking my tongue out at her when she was on my shoulder.. I will definitely not do that again.
She's the first rat I got. Btw, if anyone knows what color she is, let me know. I'm not too sure, as of now I've settled on beige, but someone may know better.


















This is my lovely little Berkie, Raevin. I got her one day after I got Calypso, they were cagemates. (Why I didn't get them at the same time I have no idea)
She's the friendliest rat I've ever met and loves to run all over the place. She is notorious for stashing food all over the place and hoarding little things she finds when she's outside of the cage. She's always the first one clinging to the cage bars when I come into the room, waiting to get her belly rubbed or be let out. 


















Both Raevin and Calypso are ~10 months old. 








,

These are the new PEW babies, Freyja, Alaska and Luna. 
I've only had them for three days so I can't say much about them, I'm slowly starting to see their little personalities though!
They are incredibly sweet and are adjusting well to their new home. Alaska is the most outgoing and from what I can tell so far, Luna is the most chill and snuggly. Freyja is somewhere in between. As I'm typing this I have Alaska curled up against my neck in my hoodie.


















I also have five cats and an old black lab who is more grey/white than black. 

Hope you guys enjoy seeing my little furry family.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## emillyratties (May 3, 2011)

Nice rats <3


----------



## DragonFire43 (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

They are adorable  And I love your PEW's they are quite difficult to get hold of in the UK  but these are great photos  thanks for uploading and sharing


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute. Cali is a beige But I think I spy some heathering so maybe a Russian beige, but a beige.

wait, Raeven as in Raven? Yeah! I love that name  (Wow I need to stop reading comic books and cartoons, I have a feeling no one is going to understand that).

I love your albino girls  Making me jealous cause Albinos are Very rare, even in the feeder bins you can't find albinos. It's almost always black hooded, beige, and even blue. Albinos are like non-existent here, I've only ever seen one here.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

Albinos are feeder rats here in Oregon (My area of Oregon that is). Bruno is an Albino and getting very big. Your rats are absolutely beautiful. I love the beige and your descriptions of their personalities.


----------



## CrazyRatLady (Oct 20, 2012)

@IOVERATS; Thanks  I'm actually surprised to hear that PEWs are so hard to come by from you and LightningWolf because you can almost always find PEWs here in one place or another.

@LightningWolf; Thanks for clearing that up! And that's strange because every time I've gone to the pet stores for food, bedding, etc there was usually at least one albino if not more at at least one of the 3 places close by.

@marcp1956; Most feeder rats here are albino too, but definitely not limited to just that. When I went to ask the guy at the store for assistance with the rats he asked me if they were for my snake, when I told him no, they would be pets he responded saying that most people who get the PEWs are getting them for snake food. It sort of makes me sad that more people don't want them for pets! & thank you, they all have interesting personalities


----------

